# Can I use Adobe Flash player 11 for my Curtis LT7029 tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Can I use Adobe Flash player 11 or even lower version , if it would work for my Curtis LT7029 tablet ?


https://market.android.com/details?...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hZG9iZS5mbGFzaHBsYXllciJd

It has Android 2.3 version on it.

Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It says it supports Android 2.2 and 2.3 here-

Flash Player 11 and AIR 3 Release Notes: 10/04/11

But I don't know whether my Curtis LT7029 tablet would support it ?

I guess won't hurt if I install it and it doesn't work ? I just can uninstall it if anything goes wrong ?

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

It should work - no reasons why it wouldn't. Download in marketplace.


----------

